# Need some help with great pyr pup



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

So I have a great pyr thats 8 months old. She has been living in the barn next to the kids pen. They're around two months old. I've been letting her in with the kids when I'm there. She does alright until they start jumping around, then she gets wound up and jumps around too. 
This morning the gate didn't get wired shut. Luckily we have a barn cam so I saw she was in the pen. One of the goats had some blood on his tail. I was lucky it wasn't worse. 
I'm wondering if I'll ever be able to trust her alone with them, or if she should just be a pet and kept away from the goats. She has moved where she sleeps to be right next to the fence. I'm not sure if she'll grow out of being so wound up and get better with training. I'm just looking for some opinions on what to do from here.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

My great pyr took almost 2 years to out grow the "puppy stage" she got overly excited sometimes when the kids would bounce and play she wanted to bounce and play. But she never drew blood even when we thought she was being too rough. It took some scolding and a lot of patience but she was worth it. No doubt about it.
I will also add that my dog was unsupervised with our animals most of the day because me and my hubby both work outside the home. I know most people on this website won't agree with our choice but we had to take the chance. Lots of coyote activity and stray dogs in our area.
Good luck!


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks. There was only a little bit of blood, but I've seen some people write once they draw blood it's over. I've never seen her be aggressive with any animal or person. She's just in that I want to play phase.


----------

